# OS Acromiale



## Sara82 (Sep 8, 2011)

Can someone please help me with the ICD 9 code for OS acromiale. Thank you!


----------



## moodymom (Sep 13, 2011)

I FOUND THIS REPLY FROM LAST YEAR ON AAPC 

Simply put, it's shoulder impingement. (primary impingement - which can have different causes) ((primary impingement is usually do to degenerative changes and spurring in the joint area ))
here's a web site with some basic info on it some of which I pasted below:
http://www.chiroweb.com/mpacms/dc/article.php?id=9359

Shoulder Impingement Syndromes:
1)primary impingement
2)secondary impingement
3)subcoracoid impingement
4)posterior-superior glenoid impingement

Primary Impingement 
Etiologies of primary impingement:
1)subacromial spurring
2)subacromial fibrosis
3)acromioclavicular (AC) joint spurring
4)type II or III acromion
5)os acromiale


hope that helps...(guess I'd be coding the pain or cause of the pain, cause of the impingement) 
__________________
Donna, CPC, CPC-H 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by dmaec; 04-29-2009 at 03:20 PM.


----------



## fjohre (Feb 27, 2013)

*Os acromion*

It is shoulder impingement which is 726.2


----------



## oyboutj (Dec 27, 2013)

*Os acromiale vs shoulder impingement*

I would like to suggest that when shoulder impingemet (ICD-9 726.2) is stated to be due to a primary process like os acromiale, or if os acromiale is the sole problem without impingement, that a code for os acromiale should be reported.

What is os acromiale:
"Os acromiale, the joining of the acromion to the scapular spine by fibrocartilaginous tissue rather than bone, is an anatomic variant that has been reported in approximately 8% of the population worldwide."

Since this is an anatomic variant (=born with it) and not secondary to some other condition like trauma, it should be reported using a code from the congenital anomaly section of ICD9.  There is no specific code for this, so I suggest 

*ICD-9 755.59: Other congenital anomaly of upper limb, including shoulder girdle*

If there are other documented conditions like impingement, then code them.   

BUT MOST OS ACROMIALE IS ASSYMPTOMATIC. So I strongly disagree with reporting os acromiale using the code for impingement, ICD-9 726.2, if there is no documentation of impingement.

Scott Freathy, MD, CPC


----------

